# E-Mail: Bestimmte Absender-Mails weiterleiten



## DripleX (21. Apr. 2010)

Ich bekomme auf Mailadresse A bestimmte E-Mails, die ich auch auf Mailkonto B brauche.
Es sollen so zu sagen, Mails mit bestimmten Absendern automatisch von Postfach A zu B kopiert/weitergeleitet werden.
Dies müsste doch bestimmt über eine Postfach Regel gehen.
Bloß habe ich bei Google und hier im Forum nichts gefunden. Ich finde immer nur etwas, wie man alle Mails umleiten kann.

Mit dem Webmailprogramm RoundQube funktioniert es meines Wissens auch nicht. Ich hab dort keine Filtereinstellung gefunden.


----------



## planet_fox (21. Apr. 2010)

vielleicht hilft das was als ansatz

http://linuxwiki.de/Courier/LocalMailFilter


----------



## DripleX (26. Apr. 2010)

Danke schon mal... 
jetzt weiß ich im Ansatz, wie ich die Mails heraus filtere, doch nicht, wie ich eine Kopie davon weiterleiten kann...


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2010)

Siehe ISPConfig FAQ:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...-copys-of-incoming-emails-to-other-mailboxes/


----------



## DripleX (27. Apr. 2010)

Danke Till...

nun hab ich aber trotzdem Probleme. Es werden nicht bestimmte Mails auf ein anderes Konto kopiert, sondern alle.

Folgendes habe ich schon probiert:


```
if ( /^From:.*gmx.net/ )
{
cc '!info@blub.xx'		
}
```


```
if (/^From:.*(gmx\.net/):h)
{
cc '!info@blub.xx'
}
```


```
if (/^From:.*(gmx\.net/):h)
{
exception {
cc '!info@blub.xx'
}
}
```
Hier wird aber gar nix weitergeleitet.


Was mache ich falsch? Auf vielen Seiten steht es immer anders dran, aber keins hat funktioniert.


----------



## Till (27. Apr. 2010)

Versuch mal:


```
if ( /^From:.*gmx\.net/:h )
{
   cc "!info@blub.xx"
}
```


----------



## Till (27. Apr. 2010)

Hier sind übrigens eine Menge Beispiele:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Maildrop


----------



## DripleX (27. Apr. 2010)

Genau von dieser Seite habe ich auch ein paar Beispiele ausprobiert, welche aber nicht funktioniert haben.

Habe nun deine Konfiguration genommen und es funktioniert leider auch nicht 
Ich habe eine Testmail von einem anderen Account, was nichts mit gmx zu tun hat, gesendet und diese Mail wurde wieder weitergeleitet.


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Du kannst ja mal nach Maildrop und debugging bei Google suchen, da gibt es diverse Anleitungen.


----------

